# Daily auto update



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

The daily auto update gives me problems sometimes. Causing my receiver a need to re-boot. I see there is no way to disable that with the 211. Is there any work arounds to this that anyone knows of.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

Re-booting is just part of the update process. Just like the need to re-boot a computer after downloading some updates. The only way to prevent the updates would be if you left the receiver unplugged all the time. Even then it might try to update as soon as you plugged it back in.

What problems are you having? You can change the time of the update if it is causing a conflict.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

I get an Internal communication error message. Funny thing is it does not happen all the time, at least every 3 days sometimes less.

I can re-boot and it will work again, just a pain.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

Sorry I misunderstood. I thought you were saying the receiver was re-booting on it's own.

Do you have the receiver on during the update? Are you watching something or recording when the problem occurs? I do not have my 211 turned on at 3am when the updates happen so I can't say whether there is any type of message on the screen or not. You might want to change the update time just to see if it helps.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

crockett_18 said:


> I get an Internal communication error message. Funny thing is it does not happen all the time, at least every 3 days sometimes less.
> 
> I can re-boot and it will work again, just a pain.


Will you send me a PM with your phone number or account number? Your receiver should not be having this problem. The internal communication error (message 122) is caused by a smart card error, and we may be able to correct it on our end.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks, but talked to Dish and took care of it. Just wanted some background info in case someone had similar problems.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

What was the resolution? Are they sending a new receiver or were they able to talk you through fixing yours?


----------



## 40gordy (Dec 3, 2011)

They sent a new receiver which is already running.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

40gordy said:


> They sent a new receiver which is already running.


Did you have to pay for shipping? Or do you have protection plan?

Thanks


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

With the Protection Plan, there isn't a shipping charge. Without the Protection Plan shipping is $15. Thanks.



satcrazy said:


> Did you have to pay for shipping? Or do you have protection plan?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JeffN9 said:



> Re-booting is just part of the update process. Just like the need to re-boot a computer after downloading some updates. The only way to prevent the updates would be if you left the receiver unplugged all the time. Even then it might try to update as soon as you plugged it back in.
> 
> What problems are you having? You can change the time of the update if it is causing a conflict.


Total misconception here.

PC/Win updates changing a CODE, while daily STB reboot doesn't.

The STB daily reboot begin forced to execute not that long ago by inability/unwilling to troubleshoot memory 'leakage' [RAM hogging]. 
Old version of STB based on ST20/OS20 runs for months without reboot - with same regular DATA updates - these system tables include EPG.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

I stand corrected.


----------

